# nigricans?



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

these mystery mantellas were in the petstore and I was wondering if anyone can ID them


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Those are pulchras. Definetly. Cool frogs too! I have a bunch that I got from Josh's Frogs. Mine are so shy that I rarely see them, but that's ok. They're very neat looking.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks very much.  I wasnt sure cause I know nigricans has more green but I have seen pics where they dont.. probably just misslabeled.


----------

